
Ask HN: How do you hire a front-end developer? - prats226
We are trying to interview a front-end developer in India. I know how to interview for JS since I am fairly familiar with frameworks in JS (however, Not very experienced). But I am finding it very difficult to test CSS skills. What are some of the things I should test for CSS?
======
carlmungz
Check out [https://github.com/h5bp/Front-end-Developer-Interview-
Questi...](https://github.com/h5bp/Front-end-Developer-Interview-
Questions/blob/master/questions/css-questions.md). You can find the answers
here: [https://github.com/yangshun/front-end-interview-
handbook/blo...](https://github.com/yangshun/front-end-interview-
handbook/blob/master/questions/css-questions.md#what-is-css-selector-
specificity-and-how-does-it-work)

